# Company Switch



## MircleWorker (Mar 21, 2006)

I would love to give vital parts of our Orchestras teacher's anatomy for Road show power. Sorry I'm still bitter over some other things.

I want to know who has it in there space, how many amps, and what manufacturer of box.

I've seen different ones, just looking for the safest and ease of use, Like cam locks instead of old fashion tying in pigtails or hubbel connectors. I'm also interested in what people have to say about company switches.

Do you Charge people fees to use the extra power?


----------



## Footer (Mar 21, 2006)

400 amps if you want to be able to fully power (or at least come close) a show that brings in all their own dimmers, though shows that require alot of power (i.e. rent) will need 3 times that and generators will need to be brought in. in our space we have 400 amps SR, 200 amps dedicated to our sound, and 200 for road sound. All of these have to be tied into. Give SSRC a call and get their cam boxes if you want cams. An off the shelf breaker panel with a lock will be all you need. Make sure though that whatever is put in actually has all the power availible that it claims. And as far as charging for it.. that is up to whoever pays the bills in the end.... we do have a tap up fee because the house elec has to do it but after that its all theirs


----------



## MidStateTheatre (Mar 31, 2006)

in our space we have 3 400a stage left and 1 more 400a in our air lock door system that can be brought into the main stage with feeder. We just had hair spray in and they used all 4. 2 for lighting and 2 for the rigging.

lets just say they fly all of the set pieces.


----------

